# where have you shipped to?



## Tabitha (May 18, 2010)

I tried this once before & the thread was a flop. Let's try it again.

Copy and paste the list of shipped to countries and add the countries you have shipped to this week. let's see all the unique spots SMF soaps go to.

Norway
New Zealand
Italy
Thailand


----------



## Harlow (May 18, 2010)

Norway 
New Zealand 
Italy 
Thailand
Japan


----------



## Bigmoose (May 18, 2010)

Norway 
New Zealand 
Italy 
Thailand 
Japan
Netherlands

Bruce


----------



## Lynnz (May 19, 2010)

Wow all three of you have posted to New Zealand!!! 
that is my hometown  We shifted to Australia five years ago

I have posted from Australia to 
New Zealand
USA
Canada
Switzerland
Germany 
England


----------



## krissy (Jun 7, 2010)

New Zealand
USA
Canada
Switzerland
Germany
England
Ireland


----------



## Bigmoose (Jun 8, 2010)

I just shipped to Israel this past week.

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 9, 2010)

I just alpha'd the list so it would be easier to see. 

Australia
Canada 
England 
Germany 
Ireland
Israel
Italy 
Japan 
Netherlands
New Zealand
Norway 
Sweden
Switzerland
Thailand 
USA


----------



## BluebirdMama (Jun 12, 2010)

United Kingdom
Canada
Australia
Mexico
US


----------



## Rilaks (Jun 29, 2010)

France


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 10, 2010)

Your products are all so well travelled!
Isn't it great to think that somewhere, someone on the other side of the world has one of their products in their bathroom?


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 10, 2010)

I had soap fly out to India today so we can now add India to the list


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 10, 2010)

all together:

Australia 
Canada 
England 
Germany 
Ireland 
Israel 
Italy 
Japan 
Netherlands 
New Zealand 
Norway 
Sweden 
Switzerland 
Thailand 
USA
Mexico
France
India
South Korea


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 3, 2010)

I just shipped an order to Malta yesterday.  WOW.

Australia 
Canada 
England 
Germany 
Ireland 
Israel 
Italy 
Japan 
Netherlands 
New Zealand 
Norway 
Sweden 
Switzerland 
Thailand 
USA 
Mexico 
France 
India 
South Korea
Malta

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 3, 2010)

Where is Malta?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 3, 2010)

Australia
Canada
England
Germany
Ireland
Israel
Italy
Japan
Netherlands
New Zealand
Norway
Sweden
Switzerland
Thailand
USA
Mexico
France
India
South Korea
Malta 
Croatia


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry it has taken awhile for me to respond but I have been very busy.  Here is where Malta is.
http://www.worldatlas.com/webimage/coun ... ope/mt.htm

Bruce


----------



## citymouse (Jan 8, 2011)

Spain

I had inquiries from Russia too but they didn't want to pay the shipping.....maybe next time.


----------



## bala (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow,
It seems that I stand on UN lobby read A to Z countries.

I would like to know 
How many customers return?  
How often? 

Does any one ask customers why they purchase  your items?
I am wondering why Thailand?

I buy soap, herb and hand craft from Thailand and I also sell soap tools to them.


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 7, 2011)

I can add another one to the list.  I just recived an order from Latvia.

Bruce


----------

